# Neues Board, neue CPU ?



## Acebuster47 (25. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute,
ich bin mal wieder am recherchieren ob es sich lohnen würde, mit der neuen GPU Generation auch evtl Board und CPU zu eneuern.
Würde halt am liebsten noch etwas damit warten, wenn es jetzt nicht zwingend notwendig ist. Sollte dort beim Spielen allerdings irgendetwas ausbremsen, muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.
Welches Board und welchen Prozessor, kann man denn unbedenklich empfehlen?

Habe jetzt momentan einen Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.3GHz in einem ASUS P8Z77-V LX, Intel Z77, So. 1155 verbaut. 16 gb ram und kaufe mir nach diversen Benchmarks und Tests min. eine 1070 

Danke im voraus


----------



## svd (25. Mai 2016)

Also, die neuen Nvidia-Karten profitieren zwar sehr wohl von Skylake-Prozessoren, aber wir reden hier sowieso schon von Bildwiederholraten, 
die nur den Leuten mit entsprechenden Monitoren nicht mehr genügen.

Was hast du denn für einen Monitor? Nur ein Display, FullHD? Dann lohnt es sich, meiner Meinung nach, nicht, Prozessor/Board zu wechseln.
Selbst mit einem 144Hz Monitor wärst du gut dabei, da die 1070 ja, von Haus aus, ca. Titan-X-Leistung bringen soll. 
Ich kann mir, beim besten Willen, nicht vorstellen, dass die paar Frames vom Prozessor zwischen spielbar/unspielbar entscheiden können. 

Falls du schon einen 1440p+ Monitor hast, dann übertakte den 2500K, bei Bedarf, erstmal. 4Ghz schafft er idR spielend, üblich sind etwa 4.5GHz.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2016)

Also, ob es sich "lohnt", ist schwer zu sagen. Du hast bei modernen Spielen aber durchaus 30-40% mehr FPS mit einem modernen i7-4790 oder i7-6700 als mit einem 2500k bei Standardtakt, es gibt aber auch viele Games, wo es kaum einen Unterschied macht, und zwar EBEN bei sehr hohen Details, wo eher die Grafikkarte beschränkt. Wenn zB ein i7-6700 für ein Spiel XY bis zu 100 FPS reicht und ein i5-2500k nur für bis zu 80 FPS, dann ist der i7-6700 halt 25% schneller. Wenn aber die hohen oder Ultra-Datails beim Spiel so heftig sind, dass selbst eine GTX 1080 "nur" 70 FPS schafft, dann hast du mit dem i7-6700k keinen Vorteil, weil ja auch der 2500k die 70 FPS schafft und mehr als 70 wegen der Graka nicht drin sind. 

Falls du trotzdem zuschlagen willst, dann ein Tipp: de neuen Skylakes sind bei gleichem Takt kaum schneller als die Haswells, also Sockel 1150. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, wäre daher sogar noch der "alte" Xeon E3-1231 v3 ein sehr guter Tipp: da kannst du Dein RAM behalten, nimmt ein Board für 70-90€ und halt die CPU (ca 250€ ), die technisch wie ein i7-4770/4790 ist, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Vom Speed her fast so schnell wie ein i7-6700, der 310€ kostet. 

Was mir persönlich neu ist ist das, was svd schreibt, also dass die Skylake-CPU ein Vorteil für die neuen Nvidias sind - hast du da eine Quelle, svd? 


So oder würde ein 2500k mit Übertaktung aber noch eine Weile "reichen". Da ist die Frage, was DU für Ansprüche hast. Wenn du jetzt eine 1070 holen willst, obwohl du aktuell eine GTX 970 oder so hast, dann gehörst du sicher eher zu denen, die auch bei einem CPU-Wechsel meinen, dass es sich "lohnt"


----------



## svd (25. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]
> Was mir persönlich neu ist ist das, was svd schreibt, also dass die Skylake-CPU ein Vorteil für die neuen Nvidias sind - hast du da eine Quelle, svd?
> [...]



Da müsste ich nochmal suchen. Irgendwo ist die GTX1080 nämlich mit mehreren Generationen der Core-Prozessoren getestet worden.
Vom i7-6700K hat die Grafikkarte natürlich am meisten profitiert, was auch daran liegt, dass er ein sauschneller Prozessor ist. 
Aber der Abstand zu den älteren Generationen hat, zumindest im Diagramm, ganz schön groß gewirkt.

edit: Sakra, i finds ums Verrecka net. Aber auf Computerbase gibt's, beim XCOM-2-Benchmark, auch den Leistungsunterschied zu sehen.
Der 6700K ist aber per Multi übertaktet gewesen (diesen allerdings, gegen einen stock (?) 2500K antreten zu lassen, schadet der Seriösität des Tests,
da müssen schon beide auf 4.5GHz um wirklich aussagekräftig zu sein).
Und XCOM muss wohl sowieso ein CPU-intensives Spiel sein, mit den Berechnungen im Hintergrund usw.?

Naja, der erste Blick mag erschrecken, selbst mein 2600K machte da einen alten Eindruck, aber noch ist's nicht halb so schlimm, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Da müsste ich nochmal suchen. Irgendwo ist die GTX1080 nämlich mit mehreren Generationen der Core-Prozessoren getestet worden.
> Vom i7-6700K hat die Grafikkarte natürlich am meisten profitiert, was auch daran liegt, dass er ein sauschneller Prozessor ist.
> Aber der Abstand zu den älteren Generationen hat, zumindest im Diagramm, ganz schön groß gewirkt.


 also, ich hab nen Test von Computerbase, wo mit einem 6700K auf OC 4,5GHz viele Spiele getestet wurden, und es gibt da einen "Sonderteil" mit dem 2500k ebenfalls bei 4,5GHz, also OC, vs 6700K http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/8/ aber nur 4 Games:

Anno 2205: 2% Unterschied
Rise of the Tomb Raider: 1% Unterschied
Star Wars Battlefront: 7% Unterschied
Xcom 2: 22% Unterschied (bei 1080 auf Max sogar 35% )


Das ist jetzt halt nur 2500k vs 6700k, und auch nur in FullHD. Einen Test Haswell vs Skylake hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## svd (25. Mai 2016)

Hmm, ja, mag sein, dass es nur der CB-Test gewesen ist, den ich gesehen hatte und mir der 2500K, wegen meines Prozessors, im Gedächtnis hängen geblieben ist.

Persönlich würde ich aber, "wenn schon, denn schon", gleich von Sandy auf Skylake gehen, da der Haswell, im Prinzip, nur ein hochoptimierter Sandy ist.
Aber mit einem 2500K lässt sich's ja, bis mindestens Zen, sowieso gemütlich aushalten.


----------



## Acebuster47 (25. Mai 2016)

Danke euch in erster Linie für eure Tipps.
Also, im Grunde möchte ich halt eh das nötigste aufrüsten um halt wieder up to date zu sein, was das gamen betrifft. Momentan packt meine Kiste zwar eigentlich noch alles recht gut, aber ich will halt auch in Zukunft problemlos zocken.
Momentan habe ich eine 660 ti verbaut, also Grafikkarte hat quasi oberste Priorität. die 660 hat stets ihren Dienst erfüllt, aber kommt doch so langsam hart an Ihre Grenzen 
Monitor möchte ich hoch auf 144hz, zeitgleich mit der Grafikkarte. (Weiß dort nur auch leider noch nicht so recht welcher ) (Wenn ihr Empfehlungen habt, gerne raus damit)
Von übertaktungen etc. hab ich leider null Ahnung und wohl auch zuviel muffe, dass ich irgendwas kaputt fummel.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Falls du trotzdem zuschlagen willst, dann ein Tipp: de neuen Skylakes  sind bei gleichem Takt kaum schneller als die Haswells, also Sockel  1150. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, wäre daher sogar noch der "alte"  Xeon E3-1231 v3 ein sehr guter Tipp: *da kannst du Dein RAM behalten*,  nimmt ein Board für 70-90€ und halt die CPU (ca 250€ ), die technisch  wie ein i7-4770/4790 ist, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Vom Speed her  fast so schnell wie ein i7-6700, der 310€ kostet.



Wie meinst du das mit dem Ram? Müsste der bei anderen Boards oder Cpu´s ausgetauscht werden?
Ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, bedeutet was? 

Edit: Also soll ich lieber noch warten und sparen? Oder schon so, dass ihr sagt "Würde ich schnellstmöglich erneuern"?


----------



## Alisis1990 (26. Mai 2016)

Acebuster47 schrieb:


> Danke euch in erster Linie für eure Tipps.
> Also, im Grunde möchte ich halt eh das nötigste aufrüsten um halt wieder up to date zu sein, was das gamen betrifft. Momentan packt meine Kiste zwar eigentlich noch alles recht gut, aber ich will halt auch in Zukunft problemlos zocken.
> Momentan habe ich eine 660 ti verbaut, also Grafikkarte hat quasi oberste Priorität. die 660 hat stets ihren Dienst erfüllt, aber kommt doch so langsam hart an Ihre Grenzen
> Monitor möchte ich hoch auf 144hz, zeitgleich mit der Grafikkarte. (Weiß dort nur auch leider noch nicht so recht welcher ) (Wenn ihr Empfehlungen habt, gerne raus damit)
> ...


Also das ist so, die skylake Prozessoren brauchen ddr4 Arbeitsspeicher. Und die "alten" Prozessoren laufen noch mit ddr3 RAM.

Die I7 und I5 Prozessoren haben eine intigrierte Grafikeinheit. Das bedeutet du hast zusammen mit der cpu aich gleiche eine Mini Grafikkarte dabei. Diese ist aber kaum leistungsfähig. Die im i7 6700k habe ich mal gegen eine gtx 620 die ich noch rumliegen hatte antreten lassen, ist etwas schneller aber die 660ti sollte da schon schneller sein. Ist immer ganz praktisch wenn die Grafikkarte mal kaputt geht, aber normalerweise nicht von Nöten.

Vor dem übertakten brauchst du keine angst haben. Wenn du bloß immer in kleinen Schritten hoch gehst (so max 50 MHz) dann kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. Nur nicht übertreiben und auf die Temperaturen achten dann sollte das schon passen


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2016)

Acebuster47 schrieb:


> Danke euch in erster Linie für eure Tipps.
> Also, im Grunde möchte ich halt eh das nötigste aufrüsten um halt wieder up to date zu sein, was das gamen betrifft. Momentan packt meine Kiste zwar eigentlich noch alles recht gut, aber ich will halt auch in Zukunft problemlos zocken.
> Momentan habe ich eine 660 ti verbaut, also Grafikkarte hat quasi oberste Priorität. die 660 hat stets ihren Dienst erfüllt, aber kommt doch so langsam hart an Ihre Grenzen
> Monitor möchte ich hoch auf 144hz, zeitgleich mit der Grafikkarte. (Weiß dort nur auch leider noch nicht so recht welcher ) (Wenn ihr Empfehlungen habt, gerne raus damit)
> Von übertaktungen etc. hab ich leider null Ahnung und wohl auch zuviel muffe, dass ich irgendwas kaputt fummel.


 also, wenn du bis jetzt mit ner 660 Ti ausgekommen bist, dann bin ich sicher, dass du zunächst nur mit ner neuen Grafikkarte völlig zufrieden sein wirst. Die 660 Ti ist an sich schon seit c.a 2 Jahren überfällig gewesen  




> Wie meinst du das mit dem Ram? Müsste der bei anderen Boards oder Cpu´s ausgetauscht werden?
> Ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, bedeutet was?


 Siehe Alisis. Die Core i5 / i7 haben ne Grafikeinheit für die Leute, die nicht spielen wollen (oder nur technisch SEHR anspruchslose Games spielen). Da du ja eh eine richtige Grafikkarte nutzen wirst, könntest du also den og. Xeon nehmen, obwohl der halt keine Grafikeinheit hat. Damit sparst du 50-60€ im Vergleich zu einem ansonsten fast identischen Core i7-6700. zudem musst du halt kein neues RAM kaufen - der i7-6700 sollte DDR4-RAM bekommen, auch wenn es ein paar Mainboards gibt, die auch DDR3-RAM verwenden, aber das sollte man vermeiden. 

Der Xeon mit seinem Sockel 1150 ist halt an sich inzwischen "alt", aber wenn es rein um Preis-Leistung geht, spricht nichts gegen den. 


Ich würde aber an Deiner Stelle erst mal nur eine neue Grafikkarte holen.


----------



## Acebuster47 (26. Mai 2016)

Ja, dass die 660 so langsam in den Ruhestand geschickt werden muss, war mir klar. Hab´s aber eigentlich erst extrem bei GTA V gemerkt  Das Spiel läuft gut und auch flüssig, aber halt nur auf mittleren Details.
Gut, dann warte ich noch ein wenig. Dann kann ich in Ruhe noch etwas Geld beiseite packen 
Wie sieht das aus mit aktuellen Monitoren? Habt ihr da irgendwelche Vorschläge? 
Spiele momentan auf einem IIyama ProLite G2773hs der auch quasi schon in Rente gehört. Ist ein 27" mit 120 hz. Würde aber glaub ich gerne auf 24" zurück und auf 144 hz


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2016)

Acebuster47 schrieb:


> Ja, dass die 660 so langsam in den Ruhestand geschickt werden muss, war mir klar. Hab´s aber eigentlich erst extrem bei GTA V gemerkt  Das Spiel läuft gut und auch flüssig, aber halt nur auf mittleren Details.
> Gut, dann warte ich noch ein wenig. Dann kann ich in Ruhe noch etwas Geld beiseite packen
> Wie sieht das aus mit aktuellen Monitoren? Habt ihr da irgendwelche Vorschläge?
> Spiele momentan auf einem IIyama ProLite G2773hs der auch quasi schon in Rente gehört. Ist ein 27" mit 120 hz. Würde aber glaub ich gerne auf 24" zurück und auf 144 hz


 also, der iiyama ist doch nicht schlecht und grad mal 3,5 Jahre auf dem Markt, also auch nicht alt - warum unbedingt ein neuer? ^^  Nen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen 120 und 144 wirst du nicht haben. Oder geht es um G-Sync? 

Hier wäre ein aktuelles Special vom Wochenende zum Thema Monitore Gaming-Monitore: So findet ihr das passende Display - Kauftipps und Marktübersicht 

144Hz und 24 Zoll gibt es ab 250€ in FullHD, mit Gsync 350-450€ und 27 Zoll gibt es mit 144Hz ab 340€ in FullHD bzw. 500€ für WQHD, mit G-Sync 70-100€ mehr.


----------



## Acebuster47 (27. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, der iiyama ist doch nicht schlecht und grad mal 3,5 Jahre auf dem Markt, also auch nicht alt - warum unbedingt ein neuer? ^^  Nen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen 120 und 144 wirst du nicht haben. Oder geht es um G-Sync?
> 
> Hier wäre ein aktuelles Special vom Wochenende zum Thema Monitore Gaming-Monitore: So findet ihr das passende Display - Kauftipps und Marktübersicht
> 
> 144Hz und 24 Zoll gibt es ab 250€ in FullHD, mit Gsync 350-450€ und 27 Zoll gibt es mit 144Hz ab 340€ in FullHD bzw. 500€ für WQHD, mit G-Sync 70-100€ mehr.



hehe, ja gute Frage. Irgendwie hast du wohl wieder recht. Wäre vielleicht wieder rausgeschmissenes Geld. Weiß nicht so recht, ob der wechsel von 120 auf 144 einen großen Unterschied macht, aber anscheinend ja nicht 
G-Sync wäre mit der neuen Grafikkarte natürlich eine feine Sache, allerdings nur für diese Funktion einen neuen Schirm kaufen, wäre vielleicht Schwachsinn.
Du sorgst echt dafür, dass ich kein Geld ausgebe 
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2016)

Acebuster47 schrieb:


> Du sorgst echt dafür, dass ich kein Geld ausgebe
> Schönes Wochenende


 ich nehme gerne einen Dank entgegen - meine Kontodaten lauten IBAN DE671 345... .


----------



## Acebuster47 (27. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich nehme gerne einen Dank entgegen - meine Kontodaten lauten IBAN DE671 345... .



Dann doch eher einen neuen Monitor


----------

